# Scrub Down



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I got the meds on the fish. They stopped dropping one a day. The only one that died was the balloon molly and another guppy but they was like five or six days apart.

The thing I am so mad about is that some of their gills still look red. I took the 45 gal completely apart, washed it and washed and washed it.

Washed everything! Infact. 

I'm not putting the fish back into that tank. 

Why are the gills still red?! I have done everything I have been told to. 

The babies are fine, no issues at all. They are thriving well.

Honestly I am tired of dealing with it. I am just wondering if there is any hope for my fish kids.

I am thinking about taking my 10 gal apart and transferring the fry into 45 gal. Just because I KNOW and I HAVE NO DOUBT that they are all healthy!

Then put the other fish in the 20 gal because right now I have 18 fish left and they aren't going to be happy in the 10 gal.

ANY suggestions is appreicated.

I need some sound judgement and no I am not putting the other fish in the main tank again just to be told I have to scrub it back down again.

Sincerely,
Frustrated GUP!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try adding a wee bit of salt to neutralize nitrite and curb fungal growth, and make very regular water changes.

Gills are supposed to be red. Pink, purple, and tan are the colors you don't want to see. If you mean the gill _covers_ are red, then nevermind that; they are infected. ( unless these fish are simply pigmented red in that area. )


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

signs of ammonia poisoning? lotta water changes outta do the trick if it is. Gup, post a pic or email me.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe Im freaking out for nothing then...
I dunno anymore.

Blah!


----------

